

Ask HN: idea to transform static website into realtime automagically?  - wsieroci

Hi,<p>what do you think about idea for startup to create  tool of transforming any given static website to became realtime website automagically? I mean that after adding one code line to HTML code user does not have to reload the page to get updated content. This tool could do it automagically. What do you think about this idea?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
lsiunsuex
campaignmonitor.com somewhat does this with uploaded email templates; allowing
html elements that are marked with specific id's or classes to become
editable.

At the least, for something like this to work, id's or classes would have to
be marked out so a script could go looking for them and replace the contents.

Not a bad idea but now your asking your user to embed these tags into their
existing static pages; if I have to edit my static pages just to use your
tool, why not update the contents while I'm there and bypass your tool?

On the other hand, if your asking, you've probably thought about this and have
an idea(s) that are not being conveyed in your question. If you think its a
worth while venture - go for it!

~~~
wsieroci
Not a bad idea but now your asking your user to embed these tags into their
existing static pages; if I have to edit my static pages just to use your
tool, why not update the contents while I'm there and bypass your tool?

Maybe I was misunderstood, I am talking about changing content of the site in
realtime if it was updated in time. That is why there have to be some server
which is reading all the time content of given page and if there is some
change then notifies given user. It would be tool for public pages - news
sites, rankings etc.

